# [Canadian NRs] 52.24 and 46.21 5x5 Average and Single - Bill Wang



## GenTheThief (Jun 18, 2017)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2307&cat=4&rnd=1
Single is WR3, beating out Max and is 0.14 away from 5x5 NAR single.
Average is WR4 (behind Max).


----------

